# Schwinn Phantom 1955



## JoshuaDittmer (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi, I am new here. I know precious little about bikes. 

My FIL, 75yo, wants a Schwinn Phantom 1955. 

He does not want the reproduction. It has to be "mint", "out of the box", but it *can* be a restoration. 

I think any or all the parts can be reproductions. I don't think he cares what color.

I think this will be hard to find and or $$$. I don't see any for sale online. Not a good sign.

Any help in finding this bike would be appreciated. If I have to get a rusty one and have it restored, then I will.

Any info on how realistic it even is to think I can find one at any price? 

Thanks so much. This bike is my FIL's "Rosebud."

Please don't contact me with scams. I will not be wiring money to anyone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Restored Phantoms are not hard to find. Get ready for a little sticker shock if you go to restore one. V/r Shawn


----------



## JoshuaDittmer (Aug 19, 2021)

Where do I look?


----------



## phantom (Aug 19, 2021)

JoshuaDittmer said:


> Where do I look?



You could start here in the WTB classified forum.  I am the same age as your FIL and I understand wanting a particular year but only if it's original and complete. Just having a 55 frame loaded with repop parts doesn't make sense to me. Even if you find a repainted 55 frame you have no assurance it even was a Phantom B19  it could be a D12 or D16.  If you truly mean " at any price "  they will find you.


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2021)

Use the word "restored" correctly if you advertise for one.A restored one will run you in the thousands. A beginner person with a can of spray paint and a handful of repop parts is usually all you find. I would look for a really clean original.They are not really hard to find.


----------



## phantom (Aug 19, 2021)

They are not hard to find only if you will take any year. When you narrow down to one year only you certainly reduce the pool of candidates. I understand that all too well. I have been looking for a red 59 well over ten years. In fact I'm not even sure I'm still looking 👓


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2021)

Go to “All Things Schwinn”here on the CABE & talk with some of the Schwinn gurus there…Facebook Marketplace,Craig’s List (buyer beware on both of those). Despite all the electronic advantages we have,Hillbilly Marketing (word of mouth) still reigns supreme,in my opinion, in a hobby like ours…talk to people & eventually one will rise to the top. Welcome to the CABE…good hunting…it’s half the fun of the hobby!


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yet, do U actually know what Ur looking for? 1955 was the year that Schwinn made "New Style" Springers which also has a front fender that only fits this type of springer. Actually, pre 1955 'Old Style' is no different except to fit front fender of a repop or old style on the ;New Style' springer, you have to drill a new hole to mount it, leaving the original hole to mount fender exposed. And, thereby, any new hole drilled through the chrome will create an unseen area that will began to rust the minute you've done this.

Alternately in 1955, and a couple of years then, some 1955 dated frames optioned to come with the old springer fork. So, if you're thinking, to the effect, "I want the newest Black Phantom made for Christmas 1955." Then, you want one issued with the new style springer. Good news and bad on that thought. Bad: Schwinn only made Front fenders for these until around 1959 or, otherwise for replacement/repair stock in early 60's.  Good: There are no repop 1955 through 1959 exact fit front fenders ever made for these. Also good depending on how you view this, Schwinn continued to make the 'New Style' Springer and even today the china made Schwinn springers are a version of 1955's except, a few years back, maybe 4-6, hard to pin down, they stopped copying the near exact design and today, it's no different, for the most part, than any of the earlier after market,  and non USA  springers that, virtually, no Schwinn guy/girl would touch. Moreover, Schwinn 'Quality' lost the game, and the competition's less 'Quality' whether foreign or USA made, won.

So, regardless of all that , from the information you've given, accuricy, new, old or repop, you have 2 choices. I presume, you were 10-12 year old in 1955, which Black Phantom are you wanting, from options made in that year: New or old style?  😃  😉 
Hint: my profile photo, to the left, is an original  1955 "New Style' Model.


----------



## JoshuaDittmer (Aug 20, 2021)

One hitch with my search is the bike* is not for me*. It is for my new FIL.
He was 10 in 1955.
*He wants a "real one" and ironically it has to look like the reproduction from 1995. He showed me a pick of a 1995 and said he wants one that looks like that.*
His memory of what he wanted (whatever that original image was from the 1950's) has been replaced by the image of the reproduction. That is how memory works.

Any bike in consideration will have to be viewed by my FIL to be sure it matches his idea of what it should look like.

Jeff54 you are spot on, I don't really know (and neither does my FIL) what I am looking for in technical terms. It is "I will know it when I see it." 

Q: New or old style? 
A: Whichever looks more like the 1995 reproduction.

I also think it is the "*Minty-ness*" of the reproductions that he likes. So I think if an "original" bike looked minty enough it could have numerous "technical problems" that me and my FIL will never see. I hope that is not too upsetting to you purisits.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Aug 20, 2021)

JoshuaDittmer said:


> One hitch with my search is the bike* is not for me*. It is for my new FIL.
> He was 10 in 1955.
> *He wants a "real one" and ironically it has to look like the reproduction from 1995. He showed me a pick of a 1995 and said he wants one that looks like that.*
> His memory of what he wanted (whatever that original image was from the 1950's) has been replaced by the image of the reproduction. That is how memory works.
> ...



You guys need to go to a Swap Meet or Bike show. That might jog FIL’s memory.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2021)

JoshuaDittmer said:


> One hitch with my search is the bike* is not for me*. It is for my new FIL.
> He was 10 in 1955.
> *He wants a "real one" and ironically it has to look like the reproduction from 1995. He showed me a pick of a 1995 and said he wants one that looks like that.*
> His memory of what he wanted (whatever that original image was from the 1950's) has been replaced by the image of the reproduction. That is how memory works.
> ...



Well there U go, solved. The 1995 is a pretty nice bike. It's colectible and recovering from low prices about 10 years ago in the $500 range. Their chrome leaves something to be desired as it's cheap compared to the 60's and below. However, most people keep them clean, polished and protected from the environment. So,  nice and minty could be a couple of  too $3,000. There were and maybe still some, in original boxes too, and Guess, those I've seen are less than 3k. Considering their original issue price was $3,000, it could be considered a Bargen on your end.

Your main drawback is, finding an original complete verses something pieced together or fake paint job AND! Insuring, if shipped, seller is tight, right, honest and knows their business before U pay a penny. .

95's have excellent paint and exacting details. You will not find a repainted Schwinn bike that's as nice and durably painted as Schwinn made on the Black Phantom repops. Set your expense budget and shop away as, there be plenty of them around. Want Ad here, Ebay, FaceTook ,Craig's list or going to a bike show. Then, before U know it, Kazam you'll be airing up tires and kruzin in no time.

This is exactly what and why; the Colorado Rocky mountain high Schwinn firm wanted one for Christmas too. So, They built the best Phantoms  from 1952 with exacting details and targeted December 1994 Christmas as the release date to celebrate 100 years in 1995 'Centennial' anniversary. An mid-1950's dream come true. . 

Merry post 1955 Christmas as, it'll be everything your friend has dreamed of.  🙃


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2021)

PM'd you.  I can restore an orig No repop parts bike if you go that route...


----------



## Big Daddy Bert (Sep 9, 2021)

phantom said:


> They are not hard to find only if you will take any year. When you narrow down to one year only you certainly reduce the pool of candidates. I understand that all too well. I have been looking for a red 59 well over ten years. In fact I'm not even sure I'm still looking


----------



## Big Daddy Bert (Sep 9, 2021)

phantom said:


> They are not hard to find only if you will take any year. When you narrow down to one year only you certainly reduce the pool of candidates. I understand that all too well. I have been looking for a red 59 well over ten years. In fact I'm not even sure I'm still looking 👓



Good Day. How much would an original red 59 be worth. Please let me know thanks Bert......


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Big Daddy Bert said:


> Good Day. How much would an original red 59 be worth. Please let me know thanks Bert......



Depends on condition. Post pics and we can help with value. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Sep 9, 2021)

Big Daddy Bert said:


> Good Day. How much would an original red 59 be worth. Please let me know thanks Bert......



Just like @Freqman1 said. It all depends on condition and if it's all there. I am not looking for one that needs any restoration at all.


----------

